# inzer boots



## chiefmeister (Aug 28, 2005)

anyone got any suggestions, my trainin partner and i placed an order with the on the 24th march and at that time the boots were listed as in stock. well i have been trying to find out where they are eventually my mate rang bp sports to see if they had a contact number as the one listed on their website wasnt the right one. He was told that the boots he and i ordered were not in stock and it would be 2 weeks before they would be shipped and to make things worse my first comp in 2 years is 3rd june and i have no boots to show up with. any suggestion , thought these guys were the real deal?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

Try Pullum sports


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

here's there no. 01582 560555 they also have a web site, however in my experience they don't always have there full stock list on the web site.

If they have some they can send them out straight away. Hope this helps.


----------



## chiefmeister (Aug 28, 2005)

well since i last posted,my mate rang inzer onwednesday and got someone more helpful than the day before, so he got two pairs of boots an they told 5-10 working days but shipped by airmail


----------



## chiefmeister (Aug 28, 2005)

got myboots last night my mate delivered them to me. they were sent on the 14th according to post mark, tried them feel good on have yet to try them out in gym yet


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

For Inzer in the UK, get in touch with Andy Bolton on

http://www.powerliftinguk.com/index.php

He has the best prices in the UK, and can get what you want ordered.

Or try Irongladiators.com, they have much better service than Inzer, but do not carry 100% of their stock.


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Nytol said:


> For Inzer in the UK, get in touch with Andy Bolton on
> 
> http://www.powerliftinguk.com/index.php
> 
> ...


Andy is the cheapest around i got this off Justin Hurley

Hope Paul dont mind me posting this, these prices are the best for inzer i seen yet:

INZER

Price List

SQUAT SUITS

INZER "HARDCORE"

£95 SINGLE PLY

£125 DOUBLE PLY

PREDATOR BRIEFS

£75 "DOUBLE PLY"

BENCH SHIRTS

£95 RAGE X SINGLE PLY

£125 RAGE X DOUBLE PLY

DEADLIFT SUITS

£95 INZER MAX D.L

SQUAT BOOTS

£80 PILLAR BOOTS TO ORDER

SINGLETS

£25 SMALL, MED, LARGE

£30 125KG +

WRIST WRAPS

£12 MED 50 CM

£16 LONG 36 INCH

KNEE WRAPS

IRON WRAPS

£15 2 METRE

£20 2.5 METRE

INZER T SHIRTS

£5.00 ALL SIZES/COLOURS

TO ORDER CONTACT

ANDY BOLTON

MOBILE 07835688420

EMAIL [email protected] CO.UK

POSTAGE AND PACKAGING NOT INCLUDED


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I love Google as it brought me here. Anyone know if Andy Bolton still supplies Inzer stuff?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

dmcc said:


> I love Google as it brought me here. Anyone know if Andy Bolton still supplies Inzer stuff?


I am pretty sure he does mate, drop him a PM at PLUK.


----------

